# Neuer 24"/26" Monitor zum zocken



## DarkTeufel (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich kauf mir en neuen pc und brauch nun noch einen neuen Monitor dazu.

Ich habe jetzt schon 2x 19".

Aber ich möchte einen richtigen noch dazwischen, 24 oder 26 zoll. Widescreen sollte er natürlich auch sein.

Kann man mit nem 26er schon noch richtig zocken oder ist das schon fast zu groß?

LCD oder TFT? Gibts da en unterschied? Den in dem einen shop sind unter TFT nur lcd bildschirme.^^


Also brauch den monitor hauptsächlich zum zocken und filme schaun. BD Player ist vorhanden also würd ein hdmi eingang auch net schaden.


Ich hab mir mal den hier angeschaut.
Was haltet ihr davon:

Samsung SyncMaster T240HD (2x HDMI, DVI-D (HDCP), Hybrid-Tuner, Schwarz (Hochglanz)/Rot)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T240HD



Gibt es eig schon 200hz monitore, den bald kommen ja die 3d brillen von nvidia und da brauch man ja so einen. Aber weiß net was ich davon halten soll.^^


Also was empfehlt ihr mir?


Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.
mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## Timor (28. Januar 2009)

Hey,

den Syncmaster, den du nennst, hat ein Kumpel und ist sehr zufrieden damit.
Edit: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob er den HD hat, glaub ich nicht, aber der unterscheidet sich ja
soweit ich weiß nur in den Anschlussmöglichkeiten!
Ich selber besitzte den T260HD und bin auch sehr sehr zufrieden.
Tolles Bild, super Design...
Filme schauen, Photoshop, zocken...alles gar kein Problem,
im gegen Teil; ein ganz neues Gefühl.

Wirst zumindestens mit einem der beiden Samsung keinen Fehler begehen!

liebe Grüße
Timor


----------



## roga01 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den Novita 26" Monitor und bin auch voll zufrieden. Zocken ist kein Problem mit diesem Monitor. In der neuesten Ausgabe von PCGH wurde er getestet und hat die Note 1,97 bekommen außerdem wurde er als 
"bestes Produkt" ausgezeichnet.

Und bei dem Preis kann man kaum wiederstehen.

NovitA 2602WHD, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2009)

HP LP2475W oder LG2600*H*P.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn er dir gefällt dann ist der Acer G24 einer der besten Monitore zum zocken!

Er hat auch hohen Kontrast, gute Farben, HDMI usw.


----------



## emmaspapa (28. Januar 2009)

Acer P243WD ist auch genial. Steht bei mir auf dem Tisch  . Hat allerdings eine spiegelnde Oberfläche. 2ms, Klavierlack, HDMI usw.


----------



## DarkTeufel (29. Januar 2009)

Was nun?^^

Jeder sagt was anderes.^^


----------



## emmaspapa (31. Januar 2009)

Anschauen, vergleichen und kaufen


----------



## DarkTeufel (31. Januar 2009)

mal ne frage.

HDCP

Ist doch ein kopierschutz von hd filmen oder?

Bei dem bildschirm steht.
Eingänge 			 			 		 		 			 				 					


					1 x VGA 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						 						 					
					1 x DVI-D 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						 						 					
					davon 1 x mit HDCP 
					2 x HDMI

heißt das das ich über hdmi keine hd filme anschauen kann?

oder versteh ich das falsch?


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (31. Januar 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Asus VW266H

den hab ich kann ich dir nur empfehlen ist der hammer...

greetz


----------



## LoSti88 (1. Februar 2009)

iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, HDMI, DVI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

würde dir diesen wärmstens empfehlen... 24" für 207€ bekommt man nicht oft^^ sehr gutes P/L


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

LoSti88 schrieb:


> iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, HDMI, DVI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> würde dir diesen wärmstens empfehlen... 24" für 207€ bekommt man nicht oft^^ sehr gutes P/L



auch nicht das erste Mal, dass du diesen Monitor jemandem empfiehlst

greetz


----------



## DarkTeufel (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich denk ich werd jetzt den 
 Samsung SyncMaster T260HD nehmen.

Also nun doch den 26".

Ich finde einfach das die samsung geil aussehen.

 Aber nochmal auf meine frage zurück:
LCD oder TFT? Gibts da en unterschied? Den in dem einen shop sind unter TFT nur lcd bildschirme.^^


und dann nochmal ne frage:

HDCP

Ist doch ein kopierschutz von hd filmen oder?

Bei dem bildschirm steht.
Eingänge 			 			 		 		 			 				 					


1 x VGA 
1 x DVI-D 
					davon 1 x mit HDCP 
					2 x HDMI

heißt das das ich über hdmi keine hd filme anschauen kann?

oder versteh ich das falsch?


mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## DarkTeufel (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich werde mir jetzt den Samsung SyncMaster T260HD und das Speedlink Medusa 5.1 ProGamer Edition kaufen.

mfg DarkTeufel


----------



## marduk (5. Februar 2009)

Hey, ich benutz mal dein Thread 

Will mir nen 24" kaufen für Office, Games und ab und zu nen Video.

Soll günstig sein, schwanke zwischen:

*ViewSonic VX2433wm* oder *Iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-1*

Liegen beide in der gleichen Preiskategorie, welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## emmaspapa (5. Februar 2009)

Ich kenne beide nicht. Allerdings hatte ich mal einen Viewsonic 22" und der war Klasse.


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

Hi ich such einen 24zoller oder 26zoller aber vorher eine frage zu dem kontrast was bedeutet dynamisch, der sync master t 260 hat z.B ein Kontrastverhältnis von 20000:1(dynamsich) aber dann setht da noch kontrastverhältniss 1000:1 ohne dynamisch, ist es dann nich besser den hier zu kaufen:
NovitA 2602WHD, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Er hat ein kontrastverhälniss von 4000:1 nicht dynamisch! ist dann der kontrast nicht 4y so gut wie bei dem samsung?


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> Hi ich such einen 24zoller oder 26zoller aber vorher eine frage zu dem kontrast was bedeutet dynamisch, der sync master t 260 hat z.B ein Kontrastverhältnis von 20000:1(dynamsich) aber dann setht da noch kontrastverhältniss 1000:1 ohne dynamisch, ist es dann nich besser den hier zu kaufen:
> NovitA 2602WHD, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Er hat ein kontrastverhälniss von 4000:1 nicht dynamisch! ist dann der kontrast nicht 4y so gut wie bei dem samsung?


 

hehe schön wärs der hat auch nur 100:1 zitat:Kontrastverhältnis1000:1 (Typical) / 4000:1 (DCR On)


----------



## roga01 (5. Februar 2009)

So hier haste mal das Datenblatt vom Hersteller.
NovitA:: Products
Der Novita ist ein super Monitor, habe ihn selber.


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

Kann es sein das das max. kontrastverhälniss bei 1000:1 liegt und das angaben darüber  nicht wirklich gelten und durch softwareverbesserung herbeigeführt werden?


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

roga01 schrieb:


> So hier haste mal das Datenblatt vom Hersteller.
> NovitA:: Products
> Der Novita ist ein super Monitor, habe ihn selber.


 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir den hole 26zoll das muss schon geil sein aber ist der pixelabstand nicht zu gering?


----------



## roga01 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich empfinde den Pixelabstand als nich zu gering,
und 26" ist einfach nur hammer.


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

na ich hab ja rückgaberecht wo hast du ihn denn gekauft?


----------



## roga01 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ihn bei K&M für 350€ gekauft.


----------



## Elbsurfer (17. Februar 2009)

Moin, 

wenn es doch noch ein 24" sein soll, 
momentan is mein Favorit der 
LG Flatron W2452V, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI:
LG Electronics Flatron W2452V, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der hier soll auch nicht schlecht sein: 
BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI
BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.0BJLB.DBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## k.meier (18. Februar 2009)

also um dich ganz zu verwirren ich hab auch den Samsung T240 und ich find den super^^

lg
k.meier


----------



## Denisunv (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich würde mich gerne einklinken und suche auch einen Monitor 24'' zum Zocken
Samsung SyncMaster T240 oder lieber den "HD" was habe ich für Vorteile beim HD weiß das jemand ??

Danke an Euch schon mal


----------



## HollomaN (25. Februar 2009)

wenn du etwas geld übrich hast kann ich dir den empfehlen DELL ULTRASHARP 2408WFP
hatte ihn schon mal probe weise zum testen. nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

PRAD | Kaufberatung

Da gucken


----------

